# Dallas: Texas Tough Grand Prix



## Creakyknees

TX Tough Grand Prix II (Thursday, Sept. 17th, 6:40PM) - Some of the world’s top professional cyclists will compete in what is known as a criterium or “crit,” reaching speeds of up to 50 miles per hour as they navigate through the streets around Victory Park and American Airlines Center for more than 75 minutes (60+ laps). The TX Tough Grand Prix II is the only professional bike race produced in Texas and the final showdown before the USA CRITS series finale in Las Vegas.

www.txtough.org


----------



## wiz525

i went last year and it was a great race. too bad i live in boulder now or i'd be there for sure. you'll have to update us on how it goes/turnout!


----------



## Creakyknees

yeah I missed it but this year am definitely in. plus they have a beer tent.


----------



## j944

Already marked it on the calendar


----------



## hrt4me

I'll be there


----------



## David Loving

I'm in!


----------



## culdeus

This may be a really dumb question, but if I pulled my kid down there will I be able to find a place to secure my bike and stuff?

Also, how dumb do you look showing up to a pro bike race in road riding gear? Not that I care, but I like to brace myself for these things.


----------



## David Loving

Don't worry about it. We'll just know how to find you.


----------



## innergel

I took the whole crew last year. It was a fun time. Great race. Very fast. We'll definitely go again this year. Hopefully there will be more people this time.

Culdeus, bring the kid down in the trailer. You'll have no problem finding a place to lock everything up. As for your road kit, just toss a pair of cargo shorts and a pair of shoes into the back of the trailer. Put them on when you get down there while you are walking around.

Sounds like the making of an RBR gathering.


----------



## Creakyknees

I was musing:
- Americans are the best crit racers, even the Euro's concede that.
- this crit will have the best American riders

So we get to watch the absolute best athletes in the world at this discipline, do their thang. 

I just think that's kinda cool.


----------



## innergel

Creaky, any idea of a teams list? I can't find anything online. Not that it really matters, but it would be interesting to know. Ivan Stevic, the B class world champion, raced last year. He had a few of his teammates from Toyota United. Garmin had a few guys as well, including Pat McCarty, a local guy from Plano (I think). Very cool.


----------



## wiz525

if i remember correctly, you couldn't really see the actual race from the beer tent. but it was on the screens. you couldn't take the beer race side. last year was awesome though. there are a bunch of people that ride down there so bike gear is no biggie.

Wasn't Pat McCarty the only Garmin guy there last year? I might be mistaken on that.


----------



## JeffN

I'll be there. Went last year and it was awesome. I saw a team list somewhere, but I can't remember where. I know that Garmin was on there, as well as Livestrong/Trek U23. I wonder if that means we might see Phinney?

I would also add that this is a great opportunity to bring friends and family who might not be cycling enthusiasts. I brought my wife last year, and she was blown away. You're able to get quite close to the action, and the speed these guys race at is amazing to see in person.


----------



## JeffN

This is from txbra...

Representatives from the teams listed below will be competing (Several of the teams are sending 6 man squads which ought to make racing exciting):

TX TOUGH Cycling
Super Squadra
Mercy Cycling Team
Kelly Benefits Stratgies
Kenda Pro Cycling Team pb Spinergy
OUCH pb Maxxis - Yes the NEW 2009 US PRO Crit Champion will be racing!
Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team
Team Type-1
Garmin-Slipstream
Bissell Pro Cycling Team
U23 Livestrong Pro Cycling Team


----------



## -dustin

Hopefully I'll be working in the pits.


----------



## Creakyknees

McCarty and Landis are confirmed. 


Patrick	MCCARTY OUCH p/b Maxxis Pro Cycling Team 
Karl	MENZIES OUCH p/b Maxxis Pro Cycling Team 
Floyd	LANDIS OUCH p/b Maxxis Pro Cycling Team 
John	MURPHY OUCH p/b Maxxis Pro Cycling Team *Current USPRO National Crit Champion 
Mike	CREED Team Type-1 Pro Cycling Team 
Kenneth	HANSON Team Type-1 Pro Cycling Team 
Phil	SOUTHERLAND Team Type-1 Pro Cycling Team 
Joe ELDRIDGE	Team Team Type-1 Pro Cycling Team 
Aldo Ino	ILESIC Team Type-1 Pro Cycling Team 
Shawn MILNE Team Type-1 Pro Cycling Team 
Eric	BARLEVAV Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team 
Mark	HEKMAN Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team * Currently 1st USA CRIT Championship Standings 
Tom SOLADAY Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team * Currently 3rd USA CRIT Championship Standings 
David	GUTTENPLAN	Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team 
Daniel	RAMSEY Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team 
Adam	MYERSON Mountain Kakis Pro Cycling Team 
Jacob	KEOUGH Kelly Benefit Strategies Pro Cycling Team *Currently 2nd USA Crit Championships Standings 
Jonny	SUNDT Kelly Benefit Strategies Pro Cycling Team 
Jonathan	PARRISH Kenda Pro Cycling pb Spinergy 
Tyler	STANFELD Kenda Pro Cycling pb Spinergy 
Jamie	GANDARA Kenda Pro Cycling pb Spinergy 
Sergio	HERNANDEZ	Rock Racing 
Sterling	MAGNELL Rock Racing 
Aaron	KEMPS Rock Racing 
David	CLINGER Cole Sport Racing 
Chad	CAGLE Mercy Cycling Team 
Mat	ANKNEY Mercy Cycling Team 
Stefan	ROTHE Mercy Cycling Team 
Alex	WELCH Mercy Cycling Team 
Emile ABRAHAM Aerocat Racing 
Phil	WIKOFF Super Squadra 
Ian	DILLE Super Squadra 
David	WENGER Super Squadra 
Steven	WHEELER Super Squadra 
Bill SHORT Labor Power


----------



## dtb0004

i missed it last year but i'll be there for sure this year


----------



## j944

two days, Hopefully the rains stays away


----------



## Creakyknees

sun just came out in Dallas!!!! yahhhhhhh!


----------



## chirobike

Hey, is parking free at American Airlines for the crit? Where does everybody park?


----------



## JeffN

I believe the parking was free last year. We got there early and ate dinner before the race. The inside corner of the final turn is an amazing place to hangout, btw. I'm depressed that I won't be able to make this race due to a family obligation.:mad2:


----------



## Creakyknees

Plan on paying $10 to park on a lot within a block of the race. If you are near a rail line such at DART or TRE, take the GREEN Line out of dowtown, it ends at Victory Park....unless you get on it heading east and it ends at Fair Park. There are other lots near the West End that are much cheaper, and only a two block walk to the course.


----------



## wiz525

Last year I rode down there on the Katy Trail. Obviously this is only relevant to those that live close by. 

I wish there was a live stream of this race. I really enjoyed it last year. And I think there was a nasty crash on that final corner last year. I remember a San Jose guy holding up his Scott frame, broken in half.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'll be there tonight....and hopefully, if the weather is OK, I'll be playing an old hipster watching it from my fixie


----------



## j944

in route. I am so stoked.


----------



## innergel

I hope the rain holds off. I'm about to load the kids up


----------



## Creakyknees

that was awesome.


----------



## Creakyknees

got to chat briefly w/ Frankie Andreu. 

got to see Floyd tailgunning.

got to see the TX homeboy take the win.


----------



## JeffN

Who won? I'm so bummed I couldn't be there. I was driving into Dallas around 6:00PM, and the weather was wicked. Was the race pretty safe?


----------



## Creakyknees

Heath Blackgrove, Team Hotel San Jose out of Austin, 2nd year in a row. Heath started with #1 on his back and won the race from the break.


----------



## innergel

Creakyknees said:


> that was awesome.



+1. Great race. The pace was super fast,

I had a great time. I was looking for fellow RBR dorks, but didn't see anyone. I even had on my kick-ass Canadian Club tshirt and RBR socks hoping to draw some attention. No luck. 

I talked to Frankie for a moment too. Mrs Gel thought he was the hawtness. Unfortunately that didn't spark any reciprocity at home. Fail.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Where were you guys? I was watching along the fence between the AA center and Victory plaza


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Where were you guys? I was watching along the fence between the AA center and Victory plaza


We were on the rail about 100 yards up from the finish line, right where the boards ended, opposite side of the street from the AAC. You could see almost all the way down to the final turn.


----------



## Creakyknees

I was corner marshalling on the hairy turn at the SW corner.


----------



## Creakyknees

Heath Blackgrove, Team Hotel San Jose, repeats as the winner at the 2nd annual TX TOUGH Grand Prix at Victory Park in Dallas. Photo courtesy of Lee McDaniel.


----------

